# Garden Gym



## RationalRoss (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello!

I've only recently started on my fitness journey and am just a small guy. But am quite enjoying it!

Recently managed to get myself alot of spare time, and deciding to change up my habits and such I'm going to build a home gym. I've used public gyms but much prefer to work out at home, on my own or with my brother.

I've not got the space indoors but I've got a good bit of space outside, about 2.8m, by 3.6m.

So here's where I need some help!

I've already got a pull up bar dip combo thing, a squat rack, a bench and some weights. But am curious as to what other people would say are must have gym items?

What I'm most worried about is the flooring.. I have excavated it for paving but would it be worth maybe picking up those rubber playground tiles or something? I'm thinking of some sort of roofing too, curious if anyone else has this sort of set up, assume someone here must!

Interested to hear some ideas as none of my family or friends are particularly into fitness!

Thanks! ?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd pave the ground with slabs, maybe lay a sheet of ply on top and then 8x4 rubber matting. I'd try and sell the frame you have and buy a second hand power rack and bench. Weights and bar I'd try and keep somewhere dry like a small wooden shed/dog kennel otherwise they'll rust to f'kery.

Roof, just get some corrugated stuff and create a frame of sorts out of fence posts/rail.


----------



## SamToSam (Dec 17, 2020)

I would also advise you to buy parallel bars for training your back and chest muscles. This shell doesn't take up much space, but it contributes to muscle building and helps to improve posture and strengthen the spine. Also, some kind of leg trainer, cardio trainer to warm-up, for example, a treadmill, exercises on it will perfectly prepare you to work with heavier loads and, as a bonus, calories are burned. I drink some instant coffee before a workout (if you are gaining weight, add grass-fed milk and raw honey) or special coffee-based vitamins. In general, I strongly advise for an additional effect to develop a complex of cardio training (I advise the plank exercise), eat right, turn on vitamins and maintain a sleep schedule.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

All you need is a rack, bar, plates and a bench. Everything else is optional imo.

Dumbbells would be the next thing I would look to add. Perhaps some decent quality flooring in the future.


----------

